# Looking for welshie stud owner..



## Tern (17 February 2015)

Looking for the lady who owns/owned Prengwyn Stud.. she used to breed Welsh Cs and Ds.. I believe she then went onto Mini Shetties and possible has nothing now due to ill health. Is called Mrs Sandra Davies (on the stud website so not sharing anything unallowed!) and last recorded area was Surrey. Have tried the stud contact email to no success (she is unlikely to be using it now if not involved with horses) but I know she wanted a pictures of Fern as was one of only 2 fillies from her mare! (Rectory Tegan) If anyone knows her and she'd like to get in touch please PM me and i'll send you my email.


----------

